# The friends thread



## moviefan (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi the friends dvd box set is comming out so i thought it would be a good idea to make a tread . It will include all 238 episodes (and specials ) well they could have made two more to make 240 lolz. The one with the baby is great !


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: The friends tread*

Which baby??? There were so many!!!


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Oct 24, 2005)

the thing I like about that programme is if there nothing on tv other than friends you always enjoy it and its a good way to spend 30 minutes


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 24, 2005)

Especially when you feel like putting your brain on hold...


----------



## moviefan (Oct 24, 2005)

alot of people like friends you know ^^


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 24, 2005)

yeah, and unfortunatly, after watching the last couple of series whre it just became a giant soap opera, i lost my taste for it big time.


----------

